# ISO Good description of Lyonnaise??



## larry_stewart (Oct 23, 2014)

So, tomorrow Im being dragged to a Steak House for dinner ( Im vegetarian for all you who dont know).

The Veggie choice consists of choosing any 3 potato or veggie sides and they make a plate out of it.  No problem, I actually like this idea cause I can sample a few things.

I see under potato is " Lyonnaise cooked with onions"

Never heard of it before .  I looked it up but wasnt crazy about the description.  Just wondering if anyone has heard/ made this before , and can give me a detailed description of what it consists of and how it is made.

Thanks, larry


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 23, 2014)

Lyonnaise potatoes are one of my all time favorites.  Boil and peel low starch potatoes.  Slice 1/4" thick.  Cook a bunch of onions until they are soft and browned.  Toss the potatoes with the onions and a ton of butter.  Place in a baking dish and bake until crisp around the edges.  

I'd say you should try them just because you haven't had them before.


----------



## larry_stewart (Oct 23, 2014)

SOunds like a plan Andy.  I dont travel much out of the North East ( let alone the country), So im using this trip down south as a culinary excursion, trying to try whatever I can that Ive never seen or heard of.  Ill definitely give it a go.  Im assuming its not a southern dish, but me being in a steakhouse is an excursion in itself  So taking advantage of whatever I dont know about.


----------



## larry_stewart (Oct 23, 2014)

Trying to avoid the risk of embarrassing myself, how is it pronounced ?

Lyon as in ( Lion)  and Naise ( as in the end of mayonnaise)?  or am I way off ??


----------



## Steve Kroll (Oct 24, 2014)

LIE-oh-naiz (rhymes with mayonnaise)

And I agree with Andy that they are quite tasty. Just make sure you are stocked up on Lipitor.


----------



## Addie (Oct 24, 2014)

Pronunciation of lyonnaise - how to pronounce lyonnaise correctly.

It says it for you.


----------



## larry_stewart (Oct 24, 2014)

Addie said:


> Pronunciation of lyonnaise - how to pronounce lyonnaise correctly.
> 
> It says it for you.



Great,   now I just have to work on my southern accent so I sound like one of the locals


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 24, 2014)

larry_stewart said:


> ... Im assuming its not a southern dish...




The dish is of French origin from the city of Lyon.  It's prepared in the style of that city - Lyonnaise.  

The French do that a lot, name things for where they're from.  Hollandaise, Béarnaise, Lyonnaise, Niçeoise, etc.


----------



## Mad Cook (Oct 25, 2014)

larry_stewart said:


> So, tomorrow Im being dragged to a Steak House for dinner ( Im vegetarian for all you who dont know).
> 
> The Veggie choice consists of choosing any 3 potato or veggie sides and they make a plate out of it. No problem, I actually like this idea cause I can sample a few things.
> 
> ...


First of all a cooking pedant speaks. They are called "Lyonnaise" _because_ they are cooked with onions. There are lots of dishes in France described as "Lyonnaise" or "a la Lyonnaise" - all with onions as a major ingredient because Lyon is famous for onions.

Now then, down to business. Courtesy of Elizabeth David in "French Provincial Cooking":-

"Firm potatoes, boiled in their skins, are peeled and sliced about 1/4 inch thick and seasoned with salt. They are gently fried in a capacious frying pan until they are golden brown on both sides. When they are all but ready, some onion, sliced very thin and fried until pale gold in a _separate frying pan, _is mixed with the potatoes, and the dish is ready to serve."

She suggests one medium onion to each pound of potatoes and for cooking each of the vegetables 1 ounce of butter (or pure beef dripping but you are a veggie so the dripping would be a no-no) and she says the potatoes should take about 15 minutes and onions up to 10 minutes. Oh yes and "frying pan" = skillet (not a deep fay fryer)

I do mine like the above and they never turn out greasy and unevenly cooked which, I'm sorry to say, they often do in restaurants. If you order them and they are, then send them back and ask for their replacement to be cooked properly!


----------



## Mad Cook (Oct 25, 2014)

Steve Kroll said:


> LIE-oh-naiz (rhymes with mayonnaise)
> 
> And I agree with Andy that they are quite tasty. Just make sure you are stocked up on Lipitor.


Sorry, Steve, "LEE-on-nairz". (I said I was being pedantic  )

And if they are cooked properly you don't need the Lipitor. Sadly, they often aren't cooked properly.


----------



## Mad Cook (Oct 25, 2014)

larry_stewart said:


> Great, now I just have to work on my southern accent so I sound like one of the locals


Why? If you do they may think you are mocking them and take revenge by spitting in your dinner


----------



## ShellyCooks (Oct 25, 2014)

Usually all steak houses serve baked potatoes.  Ask for one and pick your own toppings.  That way you know what you're eating.  Add a side of steamed veggies and maybe a salad and you should enjoy a vegetarian meal.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Oct 25, 2014)

Mad Cook said:


> Sorry, Steve, "LEE-on-nairz". (I said I was being pedantic  )


Nope. Sorry. Maybe in France, but I've eaten plenty of them here in the US, and have never heard it pronounced that way. At least not around here.

But then again, you Brits don't know how to pronounce to-MAY-to, either.


----------



## larry_stewart (Oct 25, 2014)

Well, I had the pleasure of ordering ( with correct pronunciation) and eating the lyonnaise.  It was very good.  Nothing unique as far as new tastes go.  Actually, When I make home fries, its kinda very similar to the way I prepare mine.   And wasnt too greasy too.  Glad I ordered it.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 25, 2014)

Larry, I'm glad you tried the potatoes and that you liked them.


----------



## larry_stewart (Oct 25, 2014)

Andy M. said:


> Larry, I'm glad you tried the potatoes and that you liked them.



Me too.  Most of the other selections were things I've had in the past.  Being far away from home, I wanted to try as many new things as possible.  My biggest problem is, when I find something I like in a restaurant, I will order that same thing  every time I go to that particular restaurant ( I make my wife order something different so I can taste it  )  But being in a different city with no familiar restaurants, I can order anything I want, and is the perfect time to try something new.  This week was corn filled ravioli, green tomato marmalade with deep fried  Pimento cheese balls, grilled green tomatoes ( among other veggies), cold broccoli salad with baby capers, garlic and shallots and southern cheddar grits.


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 25, 2014)

larry_stewart said:


> Me too.  Most of the other selections were things I've had in the past.  Being far away from home, I wanted to try as many new things as possible.  My biggest problem is, when I find something I like in a restaurant, I will order that same thing  every time I go to that particular restaurant ( I make my wife order something different so I can taste it  )  But being in a different city with no familiar restaurants, I can order anything I want, and is the perfect time to try something new.  This week was corn filled ravioli, green tomato marmalade with deep fried  Pimento cheese balls, grilled green tomatoes ( among other veggies), cold broccoli salad with baby capers, garlic and shallots and southern cheddar grits.




Wow.  Some really interesting stuff!  

Green tomato marmalade intrigues me.  What was in it? (Besides green tomatoes.)


----------



## larry_stewart (Oct 25, 2014)

Dawgluver said:


> Wow.  Some really interesting stuff!
> 
> Green tomato marmalade intrigues me.  What was in it? (Besides green tomatoes.)



Honestly, Im not sure 
At first, i didnt know what it was , cause it came as a side to the pimento cheese balls.  so i dipped my finger in it and it was sweet.  then i fished around for the pieces ( of what I thought was fruit) and at them.  Also sweet, with kind of a firm crunchy like texture.  So now my mind was trying to figure out what i was eating ,  grapes ?? firm plum ??   i couldnt quite make it out, so i looked at the menu again and saw the green tomato marmalade.  Once I knew what it was, i was able to kinda taste the green tomato in it.  Still have no Idea how to make it though .  Next year, when i have an abundance of green tomatoes again, ill experiment with recipes.


----------



## Cheryl J (Oct 25, 2014)

Larry, so glad to hear you got to try so many new things.  They sound wonderful!


----------



## larry_stewart (Oct 26, 2014)

Cheryl J said:


> Larry, so glad to hear you got to try so many new things.  They sound wonderful!



Me too. 

I dont travel much out of the North East, So I took this trip as a learning experience from climbing out from under my rock. I mostly learn from internet, cooking shows, reading ...  Although this is not an exotic trip for most,  for me it was a whole new experience, and out of my eliment.  Had a great time.  Actually wish I had more time to stop off at more places along the way.  Saw a sign from a Pecan farm, advertising all kind of pecan goodies.  I kick myself for not getting off that exit and checking it out.  Not to mention all the peach signs for pies, jams, ice cream .... I figure what better place to check it out than Georgia.  But I was on a tight schedule and had limited time to explore.


----------

